# Sorteggi di Champions pilotati?



## Alex Keaton (20 Dicembre 2012)

Voi direte: è il classico screen degli accoppiamenti

Nope, è lo screen delle prove tecniche di sorteggio DI IERI

Voi direte: è un sito ******* che spara balle...

Nope (again): è la BBC SPORTS

Quante possibilità c'erano che il sorteggio si ripetesse paro paro

Facendo un calcolo rapido è qualcosa di molto vicino a 1 possibilità su 6720

Oddio, in realtà è qualcosa di più a causa dei vincoli di paese ma sarebbe un macello calcolare usando le leggi della probabilità condizionata ma tant'è

anche se fosse 1 su 100 sarebbe un bello schifo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2012)

Mi auguro che sia in qualche modo fake, altrimenti il sorteggio è da rifare.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2012)

tutto ciò è vergognoso.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Se non è un fake la storia puzza.


----------



## Frikez (20 Dicembre 2012)

11.30 Nelle prove di sorteggio Arsenal - Juventus, Milan - Barcellona

io ho trovato questo su Tutto Juve..boh


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che sia in qualche modo fake, altrimenti il sorteggio è da rifare.



....se lo rifanno riprendiamo il Barcellona.


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

ovviamente è rilevante ai fini del calcolo la probabilità condizionata, altrimenti di cosa parliamo?

Comunque è una buffonata, spero abbia l'attenzione mediatica necessaria


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Siete sicuri che non sia un fake ? Sicuri al 101% ?


----------



## Harvey (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tutto vero, confermato da sportmediaset... Assurdo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siete sicuri che non sia un fake ? Sicuri al 101% ?



Ma che...



> L'immagine del tabellone con le 8 partite mostrato in tv dai colleghi inglesi di SkySports è stata postata su Twitter dall'account @Bbcsporf addirittura 16 ore prima delle estrazioni.


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> ovviamente è rilevante ai fini del calcolo la probabilità condizionata, altrimenti di cosa parliamo?
> 
> Comunque è una buffonata, spero abbia l'attenzione mediatica necessaria



Ho calcolato la probabilità condizionata

La probabilità UFFICIALE, calcolata da me è di 

*1 su 4032*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, confermato da sportmediaset... Assurdo...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Eh ma sportmediaset lascia il tempo che trova...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi non fate complotti.Semplicemente prima del sorteggio avevamo il 22% di possibilita' di beccare il Barca,date le 2 spagnole in 2a fascia.Non hanno pilotato un bel nulla e se noi avessimo fatto il nostro dovere,qualificandoci come prima,beccavamo un'abbordabile.Invece ci meritiamo questi squadroni,data la nostra mediocrita'!


----------



## Harvey (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma sportmediaset lascia il tempo che trova...



Eh ma la foto su twitter di 16 ore fa non mente...


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Poi dicono che non sono pilotati...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Allora, a questo punto, ditemi che non sono pilotati.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora, a questo punto, ditemi che non sono pilotati.



Non sono pilotati,semplicemente,statistica alla mano,date le spagnole nella nostra urna e la Juve in prima,eravamo la squadra con maggiori possibilita' di beccarli.


----------



## Harvey (20 Dicembre 2012)

A scanso di equivoci...


----------



## Francy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque sia, a onor del vero, Caressa ha detto che nelle prove alla Juventus era toccato l'Arsenal.


----------



## rossovero (20 Dicembre 2012)

Allora andiamo a farci benedire...


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Rotfl.
Odio le cose complottistiche,però se è vero che le prove di ieri erano identiche al sorteggio odierno...
Io tendo a restar scettico e credere sia una bufala.
Direi che se i sorteggi fossero pilotati,a meno di totale deficienza di chi comanda,non sarebbero stati identici tra ieri ed oggi.


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non fate complotti.Semplicemente prima del sorteggio avevamo il 22% di possibilita' di beccare il Barca,date le 2 spagnole in 2a fascia.Non hanno pilotato un bel nulla e se noi avessimo fatto il nostro dovere,qualificandoci come prima,beccavamo un'abbordabile.Invece ci meritiamo questi squadroni,data la nostra mediocrita'!



in due giorni ci sono stati due sorteggi identici, ti sembra normale? che c'entra il primo posto?


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Ho calcolato la probabilità condizionata
> 
> La probabilità UFFICIALE, calcolata da me è di
> 
> *1 su 4032*



0,025%


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non fate complotti.Semplicemente prima del sorteggio avevamo il 22% di possibilita' di beccare il Barca,date le 2 spagnole in 2a fascia.Non hanno pilotato un bel nulla e se noi avessimo fatto il nostro dovere,qualificandoci come prima,beccavamo un'abbordabile.Invece ci meritiamo questi squadroni,data la nostra mediocrita'!


Avremmo preso il Real.Sono sicuro al 100%.


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nulla di nuovo! I sorteggi di CL non sono MAI stati chiarissimi!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ogni anno sto Barcellona, ma fafanful


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non sono pilotati,semplicemente,statistica alla mano,date le spagnole nella nostra urna e la Juve in prima,eravamo la squadra con maggiori possibilita' di beccarli.



non si parla solo di Milan Barca eh

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, a onor del vero, Caressa ha detto che nelle prove alla Juventus era toccato l'Arsenal.



Alle prove di stamattina, non quelle di ieri


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi è l'amarezza a farvi parlare,non facciamo gl'interisti che vedono dapperttutto complotti.Poi oh pensate quel che volete,liberi di parlo.Io ripeto che statisticamente Milan-Barca era l'accoppiamento piu' probabile.


----------



## Canonista (20 Dicembre 2012)

Mai una volta che becchiamo qualche squadra di disperati...


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Incredibile, non ho parole


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è l'amarezza a farvi parlare,non facciamo gl'interisti che vedono dapperttutto complotti.Poi oh pensate quel che volete,liberi di parlo.Io ripeto che statisticamente Milan-Barca era l'accoppiamento piu' probabile.



Allora rispondi a questa domanda:

C'era *1 possibilità su 4032*, l'ho calcolata usando tutte le regole del caso, che pescassimo ESATTAMENTE questo tabellone

è circa come se tirassi 12 volte una moneta e beccassi sempre testa: avresti in quel caso sarebbe 1 possibilità su *4096*

Ti sembra credibile?


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (20 Dicembre 2012)

Se non bestemmio guarda...


----------



## Snake (20 Dicembre 2012)

Supponiamo sia davvero pilotato mi spiegate a che pro? Che interesse avrebbe la Uefa a far fuori subito tre tra Barca, Milan, Real, Manchester, Bayern e Arsenal? Fai un sorteggio pilotato il modo per accoppiamenti più favorevoli alle due spagnole e al Bayern lo trovi o no? A maggior ragione se mi dite che c'era solo una possibilità su 2000 e passa che uscissero tutti questi accoppiamenti, se poi mi dite che è per favorire la Juve alzo le mani.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Mai una volta che becchiamo qualche squadra di disperati...



....non dobbiamo basarci sulle disperazioni altrui ma pretendere un Milan forte.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Voglio vedere la foto su twitter postata 16,ormai più,ore fa.Vado alla ricerca


----------



## Canonista (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non dobbiamo basarci sulle disperazioni altrui ma pretendere un Milan forte.



e come Blu? Abbiamo un presidente che potrebbe crepare da un momento all'altro, va a trote ogni giorno e usa il Milan solo ed esclusivamente per avere risalto politico. 
Siamo noi i disperati, quindi possiamo competere solo con altri disperati...quindi con Galatasaray e Celtic, al massimo...


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2012)

Pardo ha detto che anche l'anno scorso il Milan ha preso il Barca nelle prove del giorno prima...


----------



## Harvey (20 Dicembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Pardo ha detto che anche l'anno scorso il Milan ha preso il Barca nelle prove del giorno prima...



Si ma non erano identici tutti gli accoppiamenti...


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si ma non erano identici tutti gli accoppiamenti...



No, questo no. Almeno non è stato precisato.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma come si potrebbe essere così spuderati?
Dando in pasto alla stama delle presunte prove sui sorteggi pilotati rischi di scatenare un polverone,sarebbe da folli.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Dicembre 2012)

si totalmente!

ma dai non è possibile.. e poi vedi PSG-Valencia e Rube-Celtic... 
però sai che goduria sarebbe vedere il Celtic ai quarti


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono uno scettico,peggio di San Tommaso.
Ho visto il tweet postato 17ore fa.
Non so come reagire,verrei censurato in ogni caso!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Io sono uno scettico,peggio di San Tommaso.
> Ho visto il tweet postato 17ore fa.
> Non so come reagire,verrei censurato in ogni caso!


Me lo linki ?


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Dicembre 2012)

al di là delle partita impossibile e quindi nuova eliminazione mi sta sulle palle giocare sempre contro la stessa squadra.. ma basta!
vorrei giocarmela con PSG o Dortmund

hanno una fantasia in Uefa.... pallone d'oro a Messi, finale di champ ancora a Wembley... ma annate affff.....


----------



## Doctore (20 Dicembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Mai una volta che becchiamo qualche squadra di disperati...


Ci e' gia andata bene con il girone


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma li hanno sorteggiati con un computer o a mano?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Allora rispondi a questa domanda:
> 
> C'era *1 possibilità su 4032*, l'ho calcolata usando tutte le regole del caso, che pescassimo ESATTAMENTE questo tabellone
> 
> ...


Appunto c'era uno possibilita su 4032.Sara anche' lo 0,025%,ma è sempre una concreta percentuale,seppur infima.Se vedete complotti dappertutto,allora è inutile seguire questo sport.


----------



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2012)

Se le prove sono identiche ad oggi e la foto è autentica è palese che siano pilotati. Penso ci siano pochi dubbi a riguardo.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Dicembre 2012)

Pensavo ci fosse un utente lunatico o con doppia personalità perché scriveva prima una cosa e pochi minuti dopo un'altra completamente diversa... poi mi sono accorto che sono [MENTION=25]Andrea89[/MENTION] e [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] 

Che fantasia ragazzi!


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Appunto c'era uno possibilita su 4032.Sara anche' lo 0,025%,ma è sempre una concreta percentuale,seppur infima.Se vedete complotti dappertutto,allora è inutile seguire questo sport.



concreta percentuale?

è la stessa percentuale che si ha nelle slot-machine per fare jackpot (non di vincere, ma di fare jackpot) con un gettone.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ecco il twit incriminato

https://twitter.com/BBCSporf/status/281682216663257088


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma dai,almeno un paio di accoppiamenti potevano cambiarli


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pensavo ci fosse un utente lunatico o con doppia personalità perché scriveva prima una cosa e pochi minuti dopo un'altra completamente diversa... poi mi sono accorto che sono [MENTION=25]Andrea89[/MENTION] e [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]
> 
> Che fantasia ragazzi!





Beh la colpa è sua,io ho fatto per primo l'iscrizione! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> concreta percentuale?
> 
> è la stessa percentuale che si ha nelle slot-machine per fare jackpot (non di vincere, ma di fare jackpot) con un gettone.



Ma guarda,uno del mio paese,mercoledi ha vinto 63000 mila euro,giocando 50 centesimi ,su una quaterna(ruota nazionale).Pensa un po' te,sono semplicemente i casi della vita,nel senso che pur essendoci infime possibilita',queste sono concrete lo stesso!


----------



## forzajuve (20 Dicembre 2012)

Troppe le casualita..sara pilotato...ma perche far scontrare le big gia agli ottava.. non e troppo presto? Boh..


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pensavo ci fosse un utente lunatico o con doppia personalità perché scriveva prima una cosa e pochi minuti dopo un'altra completamente diversa... poi mi sono accorto che sono [MENTION=25]Andrea89[/MENTION] e [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]
> 
> Che fantasia ragazzi!


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pensavo ci fosse un utente lunatico o con doppia personalità perché scriveva prima una cosa e pochi minuti dopo un'altra completamente diversa... poi mi sono accorto che sono [MENTION=25]Andrea89[/MENTION] e [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]
> 
> Che fantasia ragazzi!


Siamo tipo Charlie e Frank di io me e Irene.
Io sono banale,nome e data di nascita,mica è colpa mia se lui è solo un pò meno banale da mettere una sola s di differenza.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> e come Blu? Abbiamo un presidente che potrebbe crepare da un momento all'altro, va a trote ogni giorno e usa il Milan solo ed esclusivamente per avere risalto politico.
> Siamo noi i disperati, quindi possiamo competere solo con altri disperati...quindi con Galatasaray e Celtic, al massimo...



....appunto, dobbiamo sperare che il quadro societario cambi il prima possibile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Dicembre 2012)

se siano pilotati o meno non lo so!resta il fatto che sia quelli di quest'anno che quelli dell'anno scorso(soprattutto quelli relativi ai quarti)fanno riflettere un pochettino!!


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la colpa è sua,io ho fatto per primo l'iscrizione!
> 
> Ma guarda,uno del mio paese,mercoledi ha vinto 63000 mila euro,giocando 50 centesimi ,su una quaterna(ruota nazionale).Pensa un po' te,sono semplicemente i casi della vita,nel senso che pur essendoci infime possibilita',queste sono concrete lo stesso!



è l'unica volta che ha giocato?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Siamo tipo Charlie e Frank di io me e Irene.
> Io sono banale,nome e data di nascita,mica è colpa mia se lui è solo un pò meno banale da mettere una sola s di differenza.



Si pero' qualchevolta anch'io mi confondo,tipo tu commenti in qualche thread ed esce il tuo nick,pero' io all'inizio penso:"Ma quando mai ho commentato qui???? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> è l'unica volta che ha giocato?



Ti dico le probabilita' della sua vincita:1 su 511 038,azzeccando 4 numeri,ruota fissa,su un totale di 90,giocandone 4


----------



## Canonista (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....appunto, dobbiamo sperare che il quadro societario cambi il prima possibile.



...e speriamo che qualcuno ci lasci a breve


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> ...e speriamo che qualcuno ci lasci a breve



Il problema è:chi rileva la societa'???A me sa che nessuno vuole realmente investire nel calcio italiano.


----------



## Canonista (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è:chi rileva la societa'???A me sa che nessuno vuole realmente investire nel calcio italiano.



Credo che qualcuno disposto a comprare il Milan (oh, mica il Cesena, il Milan è storia ed è un grande brand) si trova!
Però fin quando il trivellatore non si farà da parte sarà difficile...viste le condizioni che lui detta


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Credo che qualcuno disposto a comprare il Milan (oh, mica il Cesena, il Milan è storia ed è un grande brand) si trova!
> Però fin quando il trivellatore non si farà da parte sarà difficile...viste le condizioni che lui detta



Mah,ho seri dubbi a riguardo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Supponiamo sia davvero pilotato mi spiegate a che pro? Che interesse avrebbe la Uefa a far fuori subito tre tra Barca, Milan, Real, Manchester, Bayern e Arsenal? Fai un sorteggio pilotato il modo per accoppiamenti più favorevoli alle due spagnole e al Bayern lo trovi o no? A maggior ragione se mi dite che c'era solo una possibilità su 2000 e passa che uscissero tutti questi accoppiamenti, se poi mi dite che è per favorire la Juve alzo le mani.



infatti...concordo su tutta la linea


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Supponiamo sia davvero pilotato mi spiegate a che pro? Che interesse avrebbe la Uefa a far fuori subito tre tra Barca, Milan, Real, Manchester, Bayern e Arsenal? Fai un sorteggio pilotato il modo per accoppiamenti più favorevoli alle due spagnole e al Bayern lo trovi o no? A maggior ragione se mi dite che c'era solo una possibilità su 2000 e passa che uscissero tutti questi accoppiamenti, se poi mi dite che è per favorire la Juve alzo le mani.



Quoto al 1000%,cioe' meglio un Milan ai quarti piuttosto che lo Schalke,il Malaga e roba simile.Noi siamo sempre la squadra piu' titolata e la maggiorparte dei tifosi sarebbe entusiasta di vedere un quarto Real-Milan,piu' che un Real-Galatasaray,giusto per fare un esempio.


----------



## vota DC (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Appunto c'era uno possibilita su 4032.Sara anche' lo 0,025%,ma è sempre una concreta percentuale,seppur infima.Se vedete complotti dappertutto,allora è inutile seguire questo sport.



Bisogna seguire il nanerottolo ed essere più forti dell'invidia, delle ingiustizie e della fortuna.

Comunque alla Juventus poteva capitare l'Arsenal reduce da Bradford City invece è capitato il Celtic....beh cambia poco.


----------



## sheva90 (20 Dicembre 2012)

E' un chiaro segnale della fine del mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> E' un chiaro segnale della fine del mondo.



....ci dobbiamo salutare tutti allora?


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nel precedente sorteggio eravamo stati decisamente fortunati. Dovevamo vincere il girone punto e basta.
Ora se ci becchiamo il Barcellona non c'è da sorprendersi, anche perchè il nostro livello non è superiore ad un ottavo di champions.
Non cambia nulla, più che altro si rischia l'imbarcata totale se non ci sarà il massimo impegno.


----------



## Ambroleone (20 Dicembre 2012)

che dire..............siamo sfigati. Certo è che meglio uscire con il Barça che con il PSG o roba simile..


----------



## S T B (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quoto al 1000%,cioe' meglio un Milan ai quarti piuttosto che lo Schalke,il Malaga e roba simile.Noi siamo sempre la squadra piu' titolata e la maggiorparte dei tifosi sarebbe entusiasta di vedere un quarto Real-Milan,piu' che un Real-Galatasaray,giusto per fare un esempio.



dimentichi forse che platini si sbatte da anni per far andare avanti le squadre dell'est o comunque dei paesi meno quotati? E stranamente l'anno scorso l'Apoel (che ha tutto il mio rispetto per carità) beccò il lione ovvero la big (per modo di dire) più scarsa.
Devo ritrovare il post dove scrissi che scommettevo che sarebbero uscite celtic-juve e milan-barcellona... purtroppo quest'anno è colpa nostra: avevamo un girone abbordabilissimo e abbiamo fallito. Ma tanto anche se arrivavamo primi beccavamo il real...


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pensavo ci fosse un utente lunatico o con doppia personalità perché scriveva prima una cosa e pochi minuti dopo un'altra completamente diversa... poi mi sono accorto che sono @Andrea89 e @Andreas89
> 
> Che fantasia ragazzi!



ahaha capita pure a me


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma poi forse è gia stato detto, ma mi spiagate perche il Barca ci è stato assegnato in automatico, quando c'èrano ancora psg ed un'altra

AH no ora capito praticamente, il farsa non poteva prendere lo united che era prima, non poteva prendere il real che era spagnolo e neppure il malaga e valencia, cosi come il psg che era arrivato primo

Ed eravamo rimasti solo NOI 
non ci posso credere


----------



## Petrecte (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi forse è gia stato detto, ma mi spiagate perche il Barca ci è stato assegnato in automatico, quando c'èrano ancora psg ed un'altra
> 
> AH no ora capito praticamente, il farsa non poteva prendere lo united che era prima, non poteva prendere il real che era spagnolo e neppure il malaga e valencia, cosi come il psg che era arrivato primo
> 
> ...



Esatto alla fine la colpa è solo nostra....arrivare secondi nel nostro girone è un'impresa mica da poco eh......


----------



## forzajuve (20 Dicembre 2012)

Su non abbattetevi) se davvero e la fine del mondo il Barcellona non lo incontrate!! A parte gli scherzi io non la do tanto scontata...e vero loro sono piu forti ma voi siete abituati a quste partite e chissa ...


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Dicembre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Esatto alla fine la colpa è solo nostra....arrivare secondi nel nostro girone è un'impresa mica da poco eh......



Infatti.. Qui non centra ne la sfortuna ne presunte combine. Mi sorprende Galliani che fa pure finta di sorprendersi.


----------



## Marilson (20 Dicembre 2012)

avete riflettuto sul fatto che se fossimo arrivati primi nel girone, con lo stesso principio se nei primi quattro accoppiamenti non fossero uscite spagnole avremmo preso il Real Madrid?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Infatti.. Qui non centra ne la sfortuna ne presunte combine. Mi sorprende Galliani che fa pure finta di sorprendersi.



come ho appena detto, questo concetto è sbagliato. A parità di sorteggio, se nei primi quattro accoppiamenti non fossero uscite spagnole, avremmo preso il Real Madrid.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

tutto pilotato che pena.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Dicembre 2012)

Mai come oggi ho avuto veramente l'impressione che fossero pilotati sul serio, tipo le partite della Juve


----------



## The P (21 Dicembre 2012)

Galliani in un intervista ha detto che il Barca c'è stato assegnato "d'ufficio" perché le altre non potevano incontrarsi.


----------



## Alex Keaton (21 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Galliani in un intervista ha detto che il Barca c'è stato assegnato "d'ufficio" perché le altre non potevano incontrarsi.



sì ma dopo i primi sorteggi... non è che era così a priori. Il Barca ci è stato assegnato dopo al terza-quarta estrazione avvenuta


----------



## Marilson (21 Dicembre 2012)

ma avete letto quello che ho scritto?


----------



## jaws (21 Dicembre 2012)

Platini sta facendo di tutto per mandare la Juve in finale perchè Agnelli gli ha promesso che lo ingaggerà e lo farà giocare titolare


----------



## tamba84 (21 Dicembre 2012)

non sarn pilotate ma al primo turno abbiamo

milan-barcellona arsenal-bayern monaco manchester-real madrid 3 big match e poi port-malaga e shalke galatasary

ummmm


----------



## Milangirl (21 Dicembre 2012)

si si per me sono pilotatissimi e ci vogliono fuori, non è possibile che il Barcellona tocchi sempre a noi! e che ai gobbi toccano sempre le piu' facili...


----------



## vota DC (21 Dicembre 2012)

E' arrivato Milan in casa mia, quindi il Milan passa.


----------



## almilan (22 Dicembre 2012)

non sarà pilotato ma guardate gli accoppiamenti delle tedesche...................................


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> si si per me sono pilotatissimi e ci vogliono fuori, non è possibile che il Barcellona tocchi sempre a noi! e che ai gobbi toccano sempre le piu' facili...


Va be c e anche da dire che negli anni precedenti il barca ha incontrato agli ottavi l arsenal tipo 3 volte di fila


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (22 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Supponiamo sia davvero pilotato mi spiegate a che pro? *Che interesse avrebbe la Uefa a far fuori subito tre tra Barca, Milan, Real, Manchester, Bayern e Arsenal? *Fai un sorteggio pilotato il modo per accoppiamenti più favorevoli alle due spagnole e al Bayern lo trovi o no? A maggior ragione se mi dite che c'era solo una possibilità su 2000 e passa che uscissero tutti questi accoppiamenti, se poi mi dite che è per favorire la Juve alzo le mani.



forse perchè qualcuno vuole che la juve arrivi in finale!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (22 Dicembre 2012)

più che altro vogliono che le ricche degli arabi avanzino (PSG partita facile, Malaga partita facile)

non sono pilotati, sono strapilotati


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> più che altro vogliono che le ricche degli arabi avanzino (PSG partita facile, Malaga partita facile)
> 
> non sono pilotati, sono strapilotati



Beh dai ora...

Il city è fuori
Il Malaga non potrà partecipare alle prossimi 4 CL...

il PSG avanti solo perche è francese...


----------



## Snake (22 Dicembre 2012)

Si sarà proprio una passeggiata per il PSG col Valencia


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Si sarà proprio una passeggiata per il PSG col Valencia



Quoto. Per me il PSG rischia già con il Valencia. Forse dire rischiare può risultare eccessivo, ma di sicuro non sarà facile per loro.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (22 Dicembre 2012)

teoricamente per il PSG è facile, non è che perchè il Valencia è una spagnola passa in automatico eh...

poi certo i francesi perdono contro squadre ridicole in casa, ma è perchè sono una squadra costruita col cu..


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me si sottovaluta il PSG...

scusate ma il city ve lo ricordate? L'anno scorso fecero pena quest'anno peggio eppure avevano giocatori di livello mondiale.
In teoria seguendo questo ragionamento pure il psg sarebbe dovuto uscire ...

Ancelotti è una allenatoe mediocre tuttavia in CL nei gironi non fallisce mai, anzi si qualifica sempre primo. Aggiugiamo che hanno preso thiago silva ed ibrahimovic gente con grande esperienza anche nella CL... ed il gioco è fatto.

Il city ha un allenatore mediocre cl ha sempre fatto pena ed una squadra senza tradizione di cl...Gli unici sono tevez e yaya toure..

In CL serve tradizione e purtroppo Ancelotti ha tradizione...arrivare ai quarti e vincere la liguria 1 sarebbe una gran bella roba al primo anno...


----------



## Snake (22 Dicembre 2012)

Non c'entra niente che è spagnola, il Valencia è arrivato a pari punti nel girone col Bayern, son passati come secondi solo per gli scontri diretti, se il disegno era quello di mandare più avanti possibile il PSG ce n'erano di squadre più scarse del Valencia tra le seconde.


----------

